

America's job creation problem attacked by an innovative web startup - diminish
http://www.jobrupt.com/

======
diminish
"In addition to the usual way in which companies create jobs, Jobrupt.com
helps challengers to create new or claim existing job positions by publicly
manifesting the value using a simple form without any resumes." Everyone, I
would appreciate if anyone can give some feedback especially about the idea of
people initiating job applications.

